
Would You Pay for Hustle as a Service (HaaS)? - Abologic
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/would-you-pay-for-hustle-as-a-service-haas-4dabd1f51f
======
sharemywin
on a commission basis.

~~~
jxub
username check ;)

~~~
sharemywin
I was throwing it out there. I don't really have a project right now.

Also, most startups are cash strapped.

